# Andromeda sucks now



## S'mon (Aug 5, 2003)

They've started showing Andromeda season 3 on Sky One in the UK.  It's appalling.  Amazing how a once-great show has been totally gutted, *sigh*.  Only thing worth watching last night was the guest star's breasts.  It's like Hercules-in-space!


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 5, 2003)

Yo Estoy De Acuerdo!!!!

completely even! ... especially with the hercules in space feeling.  That's what I thought it would be for the first season, but was pleasantly surprised.  

Now it's just cr*p.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 5, 2003)

S'mon said:
			
		

> *
> It's like Hercules-in-space!*




Especially now since "Hercules" himself has more say in the production 



> *Only thing worth watching last night was the guest star's breasts.*




That's what's gonna keep the show going.


----------



## Green Knight (Aug 5, 2003)

It's been crap ever since Ouroboros, which was Robert Hewitt Wolfe's last episode.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 5, 2003)

Spoiler warning * * * * * *










Tier is going to be leaving the show too, so I think it is going to really go downhill.  show had a good cast but poor stories and not using or devoloping them sucked the life from the show.


----------



## Green Knight (Aug 5, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *Spoiler warning * * * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I heard about that. Seems Kevin Sorbo's ego was to big for the room, and squeezed KHC out. Which is for the best, as now the guy's free to find better employment elsewhere. He's way to talented to be wasting his time on that craptacular show.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 5, 2003)

It sucks _now_? As opposed to _before_?


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 5, 2003)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I heard about that. Seems Kevin Sorbo's ego was to big for the room, and squeezed KHC out. Which is for the best, as now the guy's free to find better employment elsewhere. He's way to talented to be wasting his time on that craptacular show. *




Back to _Young and the Restless_ for him (except without the hair and the chain-mail shirt).

What? My mom watches that show.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 6, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> *It sucks now? As opposed to before?  *




I thought the pilot was great, and there were lots of good episodes in the first season, especially.  

Plus that 'The Long Night Has Fallen' intro with the civilised world turned to ruins in an eyeblink was the best for any TV show ever.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S'mon _
> 
> Plus that 'The Long Night Has Fallen' intro with the civilised world turned to ruins in an eyeblink was the best for any TV show ever.




Yeah, I liked that, too, although I like the newer theme, though (but they should've kept that eerie-music part in the beginning of the 1st season intro, IMO.)


----------



## lastelias2 (Aug 6, 2003)

They had a lot of potential with characters like Trance & Harper.  It's a shame they squandered it and turned the show into the Kevin Sorbo hour.  

They could have done some really cool stuff with Trance


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 7, 2003)

Unfortunately, even if the show isn´t called "Dylan Hunt" but "Andromeda", they approached Kevin Sorbo with a promise it would be "his" show. I don`t know why, I never watched Hercules, and I am not particular fond of the actor - it must be an american (or american TV authority) thing.

Tyr was a great character, and I think I loved every scene with him. If we are lucky, it was not only his character but also the actor, so if he begins to star in another TV show or a movie, we will be able to enjoy his work from there  .

In fact, I think all characters in the show were really great, expect perhaps the character of Dylan Hunt  . (Well, this may be a bit to harsh - a Captain building up his old empire is something we didn`t see in other TV shows, did we?)

But anyway, if Andromeda is slowly degrading to a real one-man show, and if it fails due to this, I would be disappointed, because it has great potential. The first seasons proved it. 

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 7, 2003)

S'mon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Plus that 'The Long Night Has Fallen' intro with the civilised world turned to ruins in an eyeblink was the best for any TV show ever.   *




Much agreed, there was great potential in the first season ... and really really really liked the intro.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 8, 2003)

What amazes me most about this thread is that the show is still on the air!  I thought it got cancelled a while ago.


----------



## enworldatemylogin (Aug 9, 2003)

I made a wild observation to a friend regarding Hercules in Space.

Andromeda, which was good back when they had the Magog evil entity world destroyer type thing and wanted to reestablish the Federation or whatever.

Then they appeared to fast forward in time and the Federation is reborn?  

Bah, that's not my observation.  My observation is that the newest season I can't understand, though perhaps that's because it barely hold my interest.  I rarely know what the hell is going on now.  

Conversely, another space show which had HORRIBLE production value and cheesy acting, is more entertaining and I understand the plot.  Star Hunter, with Michael Pare, amazes me they made more episodes than the first 12, but at least I pay attention and understand what's going on.

And Tyr indeed is gone or left the show.  I was sufing channels last week when I heard a voice I recognized.  I stopped and saw a face I could barely recognize.  I finally linked the voice to the face, to the hair on Andromeda and went to IMDB.  Sure enough he's no longer on Andromeda and is now on whatever soap opera it was.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 9, 2003)

_Hercules in Space!
Fighting to save the Human race!_

Next thing you know it'll turn into the SNL parody sketch they did when he hosted and Dylan Hunt will be fighting the monsters of his evil step-mother Hera.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (Aug 9, 2003)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately, even if the show isn´t called "Dylan Hunt" but "Andromeda", they approached Kevin Sorbo with a promise it would be "his" show. I don`t know why, I never watched Hercules, and I am not particular fond of the actor - it must be an american (or american TV authority) thing.
> 
> *




Apparantly Mr. Sorbo has a HUGE ego.  

I heard that the reason Hercules got cancelled, was that Sorbo wanted some hugely unreasonable amount of money and they told him no.  He decided to quit.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2003)

I have to say that I fall firmly into the camp that must ask one question....


...when did Andromeda NOT suck?


----------



## Staffan (Aug 10, 2003)

Well, the first season was reasonably OK, as was most of the second one until the guy who created the show (not Roddenberry, the guy who actually implemented the idea) left over creative differences with Sorbo. I mean, it wasn't B5 or Firefly quality, but it was OK.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 11, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *I have to say that I fall firmly into the camp that must ask one question....
> 
> 
> ...when did Andromeda NOT suck?  *




Same here... and I actually enjoyed Hercules. It's a shame really. I would probably still be enjoying Hercules. I even gave Andromeda a chance for 2 seasons. I think every show that starts with 'Gene Roddenberry's:' is doomed to suckitude.


----------



## Mercule (Aug 11, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *
> Same here... and I actually enjoyed Hercules. It's a shame really. I would probably still be enjoying Hercules. I even gave Andromeda a chance for 2 seasons. I think every show that starts with 'Gene Roddenberry's:' is doomed to suckitude. *




Heh.  That's funny.  I initially wrote off "Andromeda" because I figured it _would_ be Hercules in space.  Finally, I was bored one Sunday (local air time) and watched it.  Not bad.  Captain Hunt doesn't do much for me, but Tyr is an awesome character.

On the other hand, Hercules was better than Xena, but what show wasn't.  I could tolerate short doses of it, but whenever she let out that absolutely stupid battle cry of hers, it was either leave the room or devolve into uncontrolled spasms of laughter at how bad it was.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 11, 2003)

Mercule said:
			
		

> *I could tolerate short doses of it, but whenever she let out that absolutely stupid battle cry of hers, it was either leave the room or devolve into uncontrolled spasms of laughter at how bad it was. *




Agreed. They could have done better. Of course I was always kept watching because I was curious if there was a valid reason for the marching Xenas in the Pride parades. Pathetic really.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi all! 

I agree with most that the show had a lot of potential but for me they are having too many throwaway episodes which is hurting the series...a lot like Enterprise to be fair. Both shows have a great cast but poor writing. Hopefully Enterprise will pick up in the third series, as for Andromeda only time will tell. But I will be very sorry to see KHC (Tyr) leave. 



			
				Tyris Harmon said:
			
		

> *Apparantly Mr. Sorbo has a HUGE ego.
> 
> I heard that the reason Hercules got cancelled, was that Sorbo wanted some hugely unreasonable amount of money and they told him no.  He decided to quit. *




Are you telling us that Kevin Sorbo is the new Bill Shatner?


----------



## Villano (Aug 12, 2003)

When the series first started, I watched a couple of episodes and hated it.  Eventually, someone here recommended that I try it again because, while the first few were bad, it got better once it got into the season.

And they were right.  It was a pretty good show.  Not great, but a nice time waster.  Although, I must admit that I thought the make-up effects were kind of bad.

Then, one day, I turn it on and the federation they'd been trying to build is suddenly there.  What the hell happened?  Did I miss an episode?  Nope, it turns out that Sorbo just wanted to get that part out of the way.  

Wait a minute! Wasn't that the focus of the entire series?  That's not exactly something that one just "gets out of the way".  It's kind of like arresting the One-armed Man on the 5th episode of The Fugitive.

Now the series really is "Dylan Hunt" and not "Andromeda", anymore.  It seems he's the one which the story revolves around.  He's the one who has all the answers even if it defies logic (For example:  There was an episode where the gravity got super heavy for a moment.  No one could move but Dylan, so he hits the button and saves everyone.  What's wrong with that?  Why could Dylan move when even the super-strong android couldn't?  Would it have killed Sorbo to let her push the button?).

I was looking at the Jump The Shark website where people could post whether certain shows jumped or not.  Someone there mentioned that the Andromeda situation mirrored M*A*S*H when Alan Alda became a producer and, suddenly, Hawkeye became the absolute focus.

I totally agree with that. Watch an episode and see if Alda is listed as producer.  If he is, you'll see that Hawkeye is the star and everyone but everyone can't stop mentioning (no matter how awkwardly or forced it sounds) that he's the best surgeon they've ever seen. 

Anyway, I still watch Andromeda if only for my Lexa fix.


----------



## LoneWolf23 (Aug 13, 2003)

So, in short, the primary reason Andromeda sucks now is because Sorbo's ego screwed everything up: the creative team, the plotline, and now the cast.

...Well, there goes the last ounce of respect I still had for that hack.


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 13, 2003)

LoneWolf23 said:
			
		

> *So, in short, the primary reason Andromeda sucks now is because Sorbo's ego screwed everything up: the creative team, the plotline, and now the cast.
> 
> ...Well, there goes the last ounce of respect I still had for that hack.  *




You actually had respect for him in the first place?


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 13, 2003)

Kevin Sorbo is on the New Tom Green Show tonight. Good to see he can land the high end talk shows.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 13, 2003)

The show really needs Tyr.

Andromeda is a great show, when you have Tyr and Dylan trying to out-scheme each other.  Very machiavellian.  


It is funny that all the stories you used to hear about William Shatner's ego, are basically being repeated with Kevin Sorbo.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Aug 13, 2003)

Villano said:
			
		

> * There was an episode where the gravity got super heavy for a moment.  No one could move but Dylan, so he hits the button and saves everyone.  What's wrong with that?  Why could Dylan move when even the super-strong android couldn't?  Would it have killed Sorbo to let her push the button?). *




She pushes my buttons.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 13, 2003)

Villano said:
			
		

> *Now the series really is "Dylan Hunt" and not "Andromeda", anymore.  It seems he's the one which the story revolves around.  He's the one who has all the answers even if it defies logic (For example:  There was an episode where the gravity got super heavy for a moment.  No one could move but Dylan, so he hits the button and saves everyone.  What's wrong with that?  Why could Dylan move when even the super-strong android couldn't?  Would it have killed Sorbo to let her push the button?).
> *




Admittedly part of Dylan's backstory is that one of his parents (mother I think) was a genetically modified heavy-g worlder, so Hunt might well be a lot more resistant to heavy gravity than others, even an android built for a 1-g environment.

I agree that the 'ok, the Commonwealth has been reformed' thing was incredibly stupid and sapped the show of dramatic impetus, as the new title sequence demonstrates.  If it was that easy it would've happened decades or centuries ago.  The best thing about Andromeda was its 'post-apocalypse in space' feel, reminiscent of much literary & RPG sf (eg Asimov's Foundation series, or Traveller's cyclical history with its own Long Night and Collapse eras), but not seen on TV that I can recall.


----------



## Villano (Aug 13, 2003)

S'mon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Admittedly part of Dylan's backstory is that one of his parents (mother I think) was a genetically modified heavy-g worlder, so Hunt might well be a lot more resistant to heavy gravity than others, even an android built for a 1-g environment.*




Well, even if she was built for 1-g, she's still shown as being superstrong beyond anthing Dylan's been able to do (this episode notwithstanding).  Look at her wire-fu fight with the other android in that episode she was stuck on the planet that hated robots.  In that one, she was leaping 20 ft in the air and literally throwing people around like ragdolls.


----------

